# Woot First D.Compressiceps Spawn attempt



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well the female started to spawn first and the male was a bit unsure of what he was doing until i guess he turn his testosterone on lol he started Going Crazy flaring his fins and jolting sporadically around where the female laid her first few eggs but They still got into the act after a while. BUT ONE problem my Damn stubborn Zebra's keep breaking the ritual up so they are gone tonight lol. im gona take em while their sleeping haha... ill try to get a vid or pics. 

But finally the male has matured. When i get the water back to clear from SUPER stained i will try and get a nice shot of his Blue body and red fins.

Note. Well no pics or vids. lol the father took the cam. ARG! hah.
But next time.... i will be ready.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool congrats .


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks pat . Funny thing. my GBR's laid eggs AGAIN tonight probably their largest about yet. i would estimate about 400. they are going to give this batch a shot. all my fry tanks are full! lol so i cant raise them...

The Dimidiochromis Compressiceps laid about 80.


----------

